# Please buy my Fuji Track Pro !!



## Proto (29 Sep 2008)

It's now on ebay. I'll withdraw it from auction for a decent offer!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=290264367837&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=019


----------



## dudi (30 Sep 2008)

beautiful bike, correct size for me... so tempting, but the wife would kill me if I tried to squeeze another bike into the shed!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (30 Sep 2008)

User3143 said:


> Nice bike, should sell for a good price. Unfortunately I have already got two *with a third on the way*, good luck with the sale though.



Is one of them pregnant?


----------

